# Chevrolet : S-10 ELECTRIC EV S-10 ,LOW MI, RARE FIND



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

*US $15,000.00* (0 Bid)
End Date: Sunday Sep-16-2007 16:29:01 PDT
Bid now | Add to watch list

More...


----------

